
What is behind the spread of a mysterious allergy to meat? - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/dec/11/mysterious-allergy-to-meat-alpha-gal-lone-star-tic
======
ineedasername
link in the posting doesn't work (for me) here's an alternative:
[https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/dec/11/mysterious-
alle...](https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/dec/11/mysterious-allergy-to-
meat-alpha-gal-lone-star-tick)

